# When does it stop?



## georgiaboy (Oct 7, 2009)

I wish she would talk instead of just running. Can she really be that over it? Or is she just taking the easy way out. This is consuming my whole being. I'm sick of thinking about it but I can't stop.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

When you detach yourself from her it will start to stop.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 7, 2009)

What if she's gone and miss my chance?


----------



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Then she was never the one.....


----------

